# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Are all whey proteins created equal? $35 for musclemilk at costco!

## EddiePT

so ive been using ON's 100% whey protein. i would buy 10 lbs for about $80,
but after going to costco, ive found 6 lbs of muscle milk for about $35, "WHEY" cheaper than ON's. 

I'm obviously for saving money.

what im asking is, are all whey proteins equal?

----------


## gbrice75

> so ive been using ON's 100% whey protein. i would buy 10 lbs for about $80,
> but after going to costco, ive found 6 lbs of muscle milk for about $35, "WHEY" cheaper than ON's. 
> 
> I'm obviously for saving money.
> 
> what im asking is, are all whey proteins equal?


Nope. You have Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, etc. 

Isolate is the best. ON actually has both. I'm not sure about Musclemilk, but I know most people in the BBing community frown on it. 

Aside from the protein, you have to look at what else is in there. How much fat is in the musclemilk? I'm willing to bet it's quite a bit. How about carbs? 

You have to look at all of these things.

----------


## calstate23

> so ive been using ON's 100% whey protein. i would buy 10 lbs for about $80,
> but after going to costco, ive found 6 lbs of muscle milk for about $35, "WHEY" cheaper than ON's. 
> 
> I'm obviously for saving money.
> 
> what im asking is, are all whey proteins equal?


Sorry, the answer to that question is DEFINITELY NOT! Whey Protein is not all equal, in fact some protein shakes are very terrible. What makes them worse?

A lot of them have high sugar, high carbs, high fat, and low protein. For instance, have you ever seen the protein powders at grocery stores like Vons and Ralphs?

They are Horrible. And probably the only reason you never see those types in an actual nutrition store because no one would buy them who knows what to look for. 

Muscle milk is pretty horrible, not the worst but its pretty bad. Muscle is pretty high in fat, on the high side for carbs (For a protein shake), and is on the lower end for amount of protein. 

The protein shake I use has 35 grams protein, 1 gram fat, and 2 gram carbs for 1 scoop (40 grams)

For me to have a 50 gram protein shake I would only take in 1.5 grams fat, 3 grams carb, and only 1 gram sugar. 

For you to get 50 grams protein you would take in about 13 grams fat, 24 grams carbs, and 5 grams sugar. The biggest factor here is the amount of fat, especially for a protein shake.

----------


## green22

theres a big differance in 100% ON Whey and Muscle Milk. read the nutritional label on the back.

----------


## Times Roman

the sh1t from costco (skip the muscle milk, you want carbs, don't buy it premixed with your protein) is a mix of three proteins....

whey, milk, and aw sh1t, is it soy?

anyways, it's really an ideal mixture of the three, since each is metabolized within different time periods, milk being the slowest.

Just go with costco

----------


## maxwkw

If you'ew in the states, I like trueprotein they're cheap and their products are really good.

----------


## Ajaxx

Why don't you try and buy online? I will never buy at a retail store again. So much cheaper dude.

----------


## Swifto

You get what you pay for in most instances.

The majority of Whey on the market is garbage. Causes stomach upset's and so on. Go with a bigger name brand and spend the extra money.

For you guys in the USA, I'd go with True Protein's WPI and for those in the UK, Reflex Nutrition.

----------


## celticgreen1973

Muscle milk tastes so good because there is so much sugar in it.

----------


## MBMETC

> muscle milk tastes so good because there is so much sugar in it.


ding ding ding 
monster milk, muscle milk all have alot of sugar.

----------


## mg0922

You guys may be talking about somthing youve heard or maybe just one specific type, but before you make statements about things, you shoudl elaborate a little more . Not like a use/take muscle milk, just trying to provide a point.

Here you go. 4g sat fat, but have a totall of 18g. IM guessing the rest are good fats?????



Serving Size 2 scoop(s) 
Servings Per Container 30 



Amount Per Serving % DV 




Calories 348.00 

Calories from Fat 162.00 

Total Fat 18.00 g 28% 

*Saturated Fat 4.00 g 24%*  
Cholesterol 3.00 mg 1% 

Sodium 200.00 mg 8% 

Potassium 595.00 mg 17% 

Total Carbohydrate 12.00 g 4% 

Dietary Fiber 2.00 g 8% 

*Sugars 1.00 g*  

Protein 32.00 g 64% 

Phosphorus 330.00 33% 

Magnesium 132.00 33% 

Calcium 330.00 33% 

Iron 5.94 33% 




Vitamin A 1650.00 33% 

Vitamin C 198.00 33% 

Vitamin D 132.00 33% 

Vitamin E 9.90 33% 

Thiamine 26.40 33% 

Niacin 6.60 33% 

Folic Acid 132.00 33% 

Vitamin B-12 1.98 33% 

Biotin 99.00 33% 

Pantothenic Acid 3.30 33% 

Iodine 49.50 33% 

Zinc 4.95 33% 

Copper 0.66 33% 

Chromium 100.00 mcg 83% 




** Daily Value (DV) not established

----------


## mg0922

*This is the monster milk*

Now im really confused on what your statments mean??



Serving Size 2 Scoops 
Servings Per Container 24 



Amount Per Serving % DV 




Calories 350.00 

Calories from Fat 80.00 

Total Fat 9.00 g 14% 

*Saturated Fat 3.00 g 18%*  

Cholesterol 15.00 mg 5% 

Sodium 430.00 mg 18% 

Potassium ***.00 mg 22% 

Total Carbohydrate 17.00 g 6% 

Dietary Fiber 5.00 g 20% 

Insoluble Fiber 1.00 g 

Soluble Fiber 4.00 g 

* Sugars 4.00 g*  

* Protein 50.00 g 100%* 

Calcium 300.00 mg 30% 




Thiamin (as Thiamin Mononitrate) 2.00 mg 133% 

Riboflavin 2.00 mg 118% 

Vitamin B-6 (as pyridoxine hydrochloride) 4.00 mg 200% 

Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 30.00 mcg 500% 




Chromium Nicotinate 120.00 mcg ** 

Monster Amino Acid Matrix 5.00 g ** 

L-Glutamine ** 

L-Isoleucine ** 

L-Leucine ** 

L-Valine ** 

Glutamine Peptides (from hydrolyzed wheat gluten) ** 

Monster Creatine Matrix 1.00 g ** 

Kre-Alkalyn® (buffered creatine) ** 




** Daily Value (DV) not established

----------


## mg0922

> ding ding ding 
> monster milk, muscle milk all have alot of sugar.


Sorry MBMETC ,but you may be mistaken

----------


## Tigershark

I usually use the Wal-Mart brand but lately I have been getting some bloating from it so I think they added some fillers to it or something. When I go to Sam's Club tomorrow I will look for the isolate.

----------


## mg0922

wal-mart? do they actually have good protien there??

----------


## bigslick7878

BJ's has 5lb EAS bags for $27.99.

That is what I use.

It is definitely good quality too, not to mention it tastes pretty good.

----------


## Damienm05

I mean, 17g of carbs per serving of whey is quite high. My isolate has 0g - no sugar. Also 430mg of sodium...

----------


## mg0922

Very true! High sodium!!!

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

I don't put a lot of effort in supplements, but since you asked I use Gold Standard Whey (24g protein/1g sugar/3g carbs/60mg sodium/1g fat/120 cal). No bloating plus it has all the Amino acids etc....

I only buy online why buy anywhere else..........

----------


## BigJuice777

I have the Costco stuff... just bought it last night. The package says:

Calories - 140
Calories from Fat - 20
Total Fat - 2g
Sodium - 150mg
Total Carb - 3g
Sugars - 1g
Protein - 27g
BCAA's - 6g

I use two scoops (2 servings) per shake, so double all those for a 54g protein shake, and it does taste pretty good (for a protein shake). With 2 scoops it works out to be about 39 servings and $.90 per shake. Hope that helps  :Smilie:

----------


## toofatbuilder

the whey protein shake from walmart is ok, vanilla tastes like coconut, chocolate is better. its a 2lb tub. 52g of protein in 2 scoops, 270 cal, 4g fat, 3g sugar, not bad on the potassium and calcium too. ive just been mixing 2 scoops with 1 whole egg, 1 egg white and throwing it on the stove. making basically a pancake with it. dry, but easier to get down and take around then a drink.

----------

